# Offshore Venice La



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

Ive been running a few trips. It started out with an extremely rough day on friday. It was too choppy to get out where I wanted so I tried to cobia fish in 4-6 footers and it just wasnt going very well. We caught pretty much everything except for cobia. Redfish, redsnapper, mangroves, sharks, trout. But no cobia. luckily the guys were in for two days and the next day was forecast to be better. We got an early start and headed south with a bunch of chum. First stopm led to some blackfins early on before one of the guys managed to hook a stud yf on a popper. It was probably 150 plus and it definitly still has my popper in its mouth. I made another drift and this timea big boy yf came out. It also managed to pop the line. The next two werent so lucky. A good fish came out on sucked down a whole pogie and it was on. About 25 minutes later I stuck the gaff in a 161 pound yf. A couple of drifts later I hooked up on a bonito chunk and the fight was on again. This one came to the boat in about 20 minutes and weighed in at 130 at the dock. We made a couple more drifts but never saw another yf so we headed to the dock with two stud yfs and a handful of blacks.



















The next two days I had Charles Johnson and crew along. The yfs definitly played a little hard to get. We piled on the big blackfins with 21 landed in two days at an average weight of 20 pounds. We only had one shot at a big yf and pulled the hook on a solid 170-180 class fish after 15 minutes on the fish.










On tuesday I had Jim Anders and his buddy Troy on the boat. We headed out to very calm conditions and made a few drifts with only blackfins in the boat. Then he showed up. The fish was hot in the chum and I pitched him a pogie and it was on Jim was strapped into the rod and it was his dream fish. About 30 minutes later his dream came true as I stuck the gaff in a 191 pound yf. We stuck around a little longer but Troy wasnt feeling so good and jim was whipped so they made the call to head to the house.



















On wed night I had an overnighter. I headed out to some deep floaters and found no yf at all at night or in the evening. We jigged up blackfin the whole trip but I never saw a yf. We did get some excitement with a mako encounter. It came up eating on a blackfin and I got it hooked on with a 10 foot cable leader. After about a 20 minutes fight I think the fish wrapped him self up because the main line was broke right above the leader.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

mighty fine yf's capt. good report and thanks for posting...think i'm gonna break out some tuna steaks for the grill...somebody turned on the a/c...brrrr...


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (Apr 6, 2008)

nice yellowfin, are those live pogies or dead ones you were using for bait


----------



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

Dead pogies


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting, yellowfin are by far my favorite fish! What pound drag are you using? I've had 80 pounders take a lot longer to bring in than that but I wasn't using very heavy drags.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Holy sh-t amI ready to beat my personal best YFT of about 60 lbs. NICE! Are you fishing on George's boat?


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Incredible, that alot of big Yellow Fin!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, that all I can say except, NICE TUNA!


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Wow! Very nice fish.

KP


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

Venice, LA - Fishing Capital of the World !!!

Nice trip / nice report / nice haul of tuna guys !!

Congratulations


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Captain Eddie putting outthe heat.... Nice fish!!! Where were you guys drifting? Are you in the deep deep, the lump, or closer?

CHris


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

very nice


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I was suppose to be down that weekend but we decided to reschedule becuause of the reports on how rough thye seas would be. Looks like they were a little calmer than predicted because Ihad reports of 10 footers not to far offshore.


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

WTG Eddie, that 191 is a PIG. Didn't see too many reports with Swordfish this year, have you given up fishing for them? Excellent as always. 



Darren


----------



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

I didnt give up on them I just didnt fish them much.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

:clap


----------

